# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Foorumi esillä HKL:n "Liikennepeilissä"

## ilpo

Joukkoliikennefoorumi saa julkisuutta HKL:n henkilöstölehdessä Liikennepeilissä 4/06. Lehti on luettavissa täällä (sivulla 14)
Liikennepeili ilmestyy nykyään neljä kertaa vuodessa: nrot 1 ja 3 saavat laajemman liikennöitsijäjakelun, 2 ja 4 ovat HKL:n henkilöstölehtiä.

----------


## ARTAI

> Keskustelu joukkoliikennefoorumilla on asiallista liikkuen todennäköisemmin uusissa kehityshankkeissa ja joukkoliikennehavainnoissa kuin yksittäisten kokemusten kirvoittamassa harmissa. Foorumilla keskustellaan pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteen lisäksi myös muiden kaupunkien paikallisliikenteestä sekä kauko- ja tilausliikenteestä.


Lainaus yllä ko. Liikennepeilin tekstistä. Näin sitä yritetään suitsia keskustelua isoveli tai sisko asenteella.  Minä henkilökohtaisesti tykkään ottaa asioista selvää ja tuoda niitä myös esiin. Asioilla on aina vähintäänkin 2 puolta - työnantajan ja työntekijän mukaan lukien sopimuskirjosta lähtien polyfonian. Jos kirjoitan täällä epäkohdista, niin se on sitten yksittäisen kokemuksen kirvoittama harmi.

Samassa jutussa mainittiin ferrycom sivustokin mainiten sen erikoissuuntautumisesta. Nähdäkseni sivusto kulkee hautaansa kohti kuten Tamperelainen bussit.comkin. Tampereen häviäminen on ikävää jos näin käy, sillä siellä oli ennen innokkaan australiaispeikon aikaa vilkasta keskustelua nimenomaan ammattikuljettajien kesken, joille tämä peikko jakeli lopputilejä.
Sitten on vielä tämän scaniafanin palsta, mutta hänellä ei lienee sivuistaan kuin maksamisen ilo.

----------


## Ozzy

Foorumeita on ja omasta mielestäni ihan ok-antaa kaikkien kukkien kukkia.
Toki tuo matalawiima- tsoukkifoorumi on ihan oma lukunsa- eikai sitä kukaan vakivissaan ota. Muuten aivan sama olkoon vaikka kymmeniä- sehän on kirjoittajan käres vain osallistuuko hommaan vaiko eikö.

En silti tosiaan itsekään jaksa valitettavasti uskoa Ferrycomin pitkään jatkuvuuteen . Syynä on se, että se on yhden ainoan multipersoonan hallussa ja sitä ei moderoida juurikaan, kun tämä tyyppi on missä milloinkin. 

Sääli sinänsä, koska tuo on vanhin näistä foorumeista ja jos vaikka itse haluat tietoa jostain menneestä, niin todennäköisimmin sen löytää haku-toiminnolla sieltä. Tuo ansaitsisi huomattavsti enemmän asiaan perehtyneen ylläpitäjän- tai sitten sen voisi myydä aktiivisemmalle taholle. Itse kun vaihdoin muutama viikko sitten pelkästään sähköpostiosoitetta , niin kesti päivää vaille 3 viikkoa, ennenkuin voin taas uudestaan ko. palstalle edes logata itseni sisään.

Hyvää uutta vuotta silti Jlf:n väelle!

Jaa ja edelliselle kirjoittajalle vinkkinä - tämmöinenkin on ja mukavasti porskuttaa...


http://www.foorumi.info/Arktisetbussit/index.php

----------


## karihoo

> Foorumeita on ja omasta mielestäni ihan ok-antaa kaikkien kukkien kukkia.


Täällä on mukava käydä, koska moderointi toimii. Kiitos siitä!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joukkoliikennefoorumi saa julkisuutta HKL:n henkilöstölehdessä Liikennepeilissä 4/06.


Tuossa jutussa on myös lainaus tältä foorumilta: "Noudin oman kirjani eilen RT:n palvelupisteestä. Jotenkin vain kirjaa on kiva selata illalla sängyssä nukkumaan mennessä..." Arvatkaapa kenen käsialaa...?  :Smile:

----------

